# DTF not sticking in some places



## CoachAbigail (7 mo ago)

Good afternoon,
I'm having problems with my DTF transfers not sticking in some places--
The only thing I have read is to peel it and then put it back under the heat press without the carrier sheet...but then it sticks to the heat press and distorts the transfer...
I cannot find any info on this issue or on anyone else who has had it and how they have solved it. These transfers were ordered of Etsy and I follow the directions given but the transfer still doesn't completely stick...help.
The directions says temp 320 and press for 10-15 seconds and then let completely cool before peeling. I do this and it still isn't working. .

I'm trying to press them onto sports bras for an all star cheer team.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you tried increasing the pressure on your heat press?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

If you need to repress, use Parchment paper to cover the transfer. You can get at your grocery store in the baking section (or perhaps in your own cupboard right now  ).

Also, do you have a way to verify the temperature of your press? Like ovens, they often do not 100% match the display.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

could it be a high lycra content?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> could it be a high lycra content?


(I hate Lycra)


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Try to pre-press the garment before you apply the transfer. Press the transfer right after the pre-press. Let it get cold before peeling the transfer film off.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Are there any seams that rise above the area where the transfer is placed? If so, the pressure may not be even. Using a small pillow would help raise the area of the transfer and keep the seams lower so that the pressure is spread evenly.


----------



## WDFA Custom Tees (11 mo ago)

For me, usually its one of 3 things:

1) Enough powder isn't on the ink surface. Maybe because the DTF sheet was left too long to dry.
2) No enough pressure on your heat press
3) TOO MUCH HEAT. I swear this is a thing. Take your heatpress down 10 degrees and try again.


----------



## indigointention (6 mo ago)

Have you made sure there's enough powder? I heard there needs to be a lot applied for the best results.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

WDFA Custom Tees said:


> 3) TOO MUCH HEAT. I swear this is a thing. Take your heatpress down 10 degrees and try again.


I just had this happen yesterday because the heat press was on the wrong preset and I hadn't noticed the temp was too high.


----------

